# Help. 2002 Altima-Gauges dont work



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2008)

I hope you guys can help me narrow down this problem.
Just yesterday on my way home from work I noticed my tachometer and temp gauge was not working, pulled over and restarted the car and continued to have the same problem.
I arrived to my house and started checking for blown fuses. I found a fuse that was labled FR power socket was blown, so I replaced it with the same rating (15-amp). When I started the car I noticed the problem was still there.
I drove home and found out my shifter would not pass neutral when i tried to park, but that was because I put a fuse in the wrong place. I also now had problems with my speedometer since I misplaced that fuse. Have rechecked all fuses and dont find any that are blown.

So now I am at the point where the Tachometer, Speedometer, Temp, signal indicators wont flash (but the blinkers on the front do work), my radio works but it seems like the backlights on the keys dont work, and my AC setting panal backlights dont work.

My fuel gauge and trip meter works*

I have looked at all the fuses and dont see any blown. Is there a specific fuse that would cause this problem. 
Plz help, I would hate to have to take this to the dealer and get charged a arm and a leg for something simple.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2008)

Just an update:
I checked all fuses with a multimeter and all of them ohmed out ok.
The panels i check were- 
*left side under the dash.
*next to battery
*next to coolant resevoir


----------

